# Qualification through (RPL) Recognition of Prior Learning



## Kris1580 (Sep 28, 2017)

The RPL acknowledges that candidates may have gained appropriate knowledge, understanding, and skills during their previous work experience (paid or unpaid), be it in Australia or further afield. 

It also takes into consideration any competencies the individual will have developed as a result of engaging in learning experiences in Australia or overseas.

For example, someone who has spent many years working as a PA within an office setting will have developed many skills that are considered to be part of a qualification in business administration. 

Previous work experience in a garage may have provided someone with competencies that are relevant to a qualification in mechanics. In some cases, previous work, voluntary and learning experiences may not be sufficient to provide an individual will a full recognition of prior learning. 

However, the competencies he or she has gained can be used as credit towards units of competency and may reduce the amount of time or the number of modules a student is required to complete a qualification.


Will you consider to have your qualification through RPL?


----------



## northwesterninstitute (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks, Kris, 

I would agree, RPL is a great opportunity for those who to get qualified through a skills assessment process. 

Not only is it time conscious, it's great re-cap for those who have industry experience. 

Appreciate the message!


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Kris1580 said:


> The RPL acknowledges that candidates may have gained appropriate knowledge, understanding, and skills during their previous work experience (paid or unpaid), be it in Australia or further afield.
> 
> It also takes into consideration any competencies the individual will have developed as a result of engaging in learning experiences in Australia or overseas.
> 
> ...


Yes RPL can be helpful


----------

